# Has anybody yelped in a yote?



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

How many guys have called in a coyote while turkey hunting? I have called in 4 in the last 10 years.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Not a yote, however I yelped in a bobcat in Missouri. It actually snuck right up to the decoys. It came within 20 yards of me. The funny thing about it was my brother was telling me how a turkey hunter was attacked by a bobcat, I told him he was full of it. Then what do I see the first morning of the hunt. Mr. bobcat wanting to eat my decoys.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Yup about 4 or 5 years ago. She was about to jump in my lap. Scared the heck out of me, I thought it was a bird coming around the end of the brushpile.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Yup, 2 yrs ago i had one come in, Too bad the Coyote Season closes on the 14th of April.
Bvw-


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes,watched him sneak in to about 50 yards of the decoy and then came at full charge knocking it over,too bd my camera man was asleep


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Yup again. A couple up here over the past few years and one in Alabama. I sometimes think a turkey call might work better than a traditional 'yote call.

NB


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

One yote and a fox. The fox came cruising in, and it pounced like a cat onto my decoy and pulled it off the stake. Once he figured out it was foam he hightailed it for parts unknown.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Chuckin, was it a red or a grey? 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Teacher (Jul 30, 2003)

2 got by me lat year and then were 10 yards from my brother who was snoring, they ran about 70 yards off in the woods and then sounded like got together with a few others. (pretty coats)

I have it on tape. Then 3 seasons ago i was filming, my brother watched it sneak in, and then the darn thing nailed the decoy kinda like a frieght train. Bite marks all over the neck. 

It was cool, he was a bit mangie(spelling)


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Called one in a long time ago(10+ years ago).....I was running and calling try to find a tom to work, set up behind a log........saw a flash up on the ridge in front of me and thought it was a deer till he got close...... Pretty cool and very effective!

DAve


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

3. one charged the decoy from behind (me) and literally grazed my knee as it ran past me. I also have a picture of a double, one rio grande and one songdog. songdog decoyed at 7:30 and the turkey around 10:00. none have made it onto the decoy yet. I bet a good lawyer could argue that "about to to damage" theory on the justification.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Aren't Coyotes always "about to do damage"?


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Once, and talk about high energy. I never heard or saw it comming until I glanced back to my left and there it was; maybe 10 yards away. As soon as it saw me move, it was gone in a flash.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

it does???????????? oops


BVW said:


> Yup, 2 yrs ago i had one come in, Too bad the Coyote Season closes on the 14th of April.
> Bvw-


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Wow...I'm surprised it hasn't happened more often for you guys. I've called in a LOT of coyotes during turkey season. For several years, I hunted south of Gaylord around the town of Waters. I called in at least 6 or 8 coyotes around there and a mangy fox over in Barry county one year.

They are hard on turkey nests and hens while sitting on a nest.

Chris


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Not a coyote yet but last sping I called in a red fox while working 3 nice Toms on the roost about 100 yards in front of me. The fox came in and circled for about 15 minutes and all three toms flew down about 100 yards from their roost and got the heck out of dodge. I was not thrilled.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm not quite sure that I actually called him in, but about 3 years ago had a big yote come within about 30 yards where I thought the turkeys might come from. I moved out of that area pretty quick.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have had several Yotes visit while turkey hunting.

Years ago North of Rose City we had 6 come in over a three day period, we camped out in some state land and had a whole pack of em howling every night in the swamp near us. The first bunch of howls raised the hair on the back of my neck, but it then became kind of surreal. Any wonder why no turkeys were tagged on that hunt?

Two years ago we had 3 in one day in Crawford County.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

At least 5 coyote, one bobcat, and one free ranging housecat that I know of.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I did too. I would have shot it but yote season was not open. Should have blasted it and let it lay. Way to many around that area
DNR should leave the season open all year long


----------

